# Ich habe Diablo2 neuangefangen



## Mr.Floppy (1. September 2008)

So Hi ersma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich habe mir heute Diablo2 und des Addon gekauft,und jetzt werfen sich mir natürlich einige Fragen aus^^

1.Wo erkenne ob ich einen Ladder Char gemacht habe usw...
2.und wo ist der Unterschied zwischen Multiplayer2 und Battlenet,wo spielen mehr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
3.wenn ich eine Spiel eröffne und dort Spiele und später in ein anderes reingehe bin ich dann noch auf meinem Stand?
  -und wie sieht das aus wenn ich beispielsweise in Akt1 bin und in ein Spiel im Akt 2 reingehen möchte oder halt umgekehrt? 

das wars erstmal danke schonmal im vorraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pastilo (1. September 2008)

Hi^^

So zu frage 1 bei der char erstellung gibt es unter dem char ankreuzmöglichkeiten wie z.b profi char oder normalen char undso und da musst du glaub ich ankreuzen das du den char auf dem neusten ladder stand willst^^

frage 2 Multiplayer2 is shit^^ da würd ich net spielen da wird nur gecheatet wird im richtigen battlenet vllt auch aber im multiplayer2 sind NUR cheater ^^ das battlenet is sozusagen der richtige server wo alle spielen^^ also is logischerweise auch im battlenet mehr spieler

frage 3 ja dann bist du noch auf deinem stand den nach jedem ausloggen wird das spiel gespeichert^^ wenn du noch in act 1 bist aber noch net act 1 fertig hast bringt es dir nix in ein game zu gehen das im act 2 is das du ja nicht ins act 2 kommst^^

so hoffe konnte dir helfen^^ auch wenns vllt bissl schwer zu verstehen is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jaja meine rechtschreibung is grässlich etc behaltet es für euch danke!


----------



## Shardia (1. September 2008)

Hiho^^

zu 1. In deinem Char-Menu steht dann unter deinem Char LEITER CHARAKTER oder halt nicht, daran siehstes^^

zu 2. Im Multiplayer 2 sind Chars, die auf deinem PC gespeichert werden, also auch deine Offline Chars, dadurch kann man diese Dateien leicht verändern, somit sind da nur Cheater, die alles plattmachen, die Battle Net Chars werden auf den Servern von Blizz gespeichert, jedoch nach 3 Monaten gelöscht, wenn sie bis dahin nicht gespielt wurden (ich trauere immer noch Chars hinterher weil ich vergessen hatte mich einzuloggen xDD)

zu 3. Alles was du erreichst wird (ob du willst oder nicht xD) gespeichert, dagegen kannst du nichts machen (nein Stecker ziehen hilft auch nicht xDD), du startest jedoch immer wieder in der Stadt, und sobald du ein neues Spiel eröffnest sind alle Monster wieder da, und die Karte ist neu gestaltet (also alles nicht mehr erkundet), daher immer schön an den Orten wo du zuletzt warst einen Wegpunkt sichern!
Du kannst nur Spiele in den 3 Schwierigkeitsstufen erstellen (Normal, Albtraum, Hölle) da ist der Akt egal, jedoch sind alle Quests die der Spieler welcher das Spiel eröffnet hat, nicht mehr für andere welche diese noch nicht haben Abschließbar (also du kannst in Akt 1 zum Beispiel nicht mehr die Quest abschließen, Andariel, den Endboss von Akt 1 zu töten, wenn der Spieler, welcher das Spiel eröffnet hat, selber schon in Akt 2 ist!)

Hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen, spiel im Battlenet und hab Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Endboss4tw (1. September 2008)

zum Profimodus. 
Wenn du einmal stirbst ist der Charakter nur noch zum chatten geeignet. Wer einmal stirbt ist für immer pfutsch. Daher nur ratsam für Kenner oder Leute mir Risikowillen^^ Musst aber sowieso vorher das Spiel einmal auf normal durchgespielt haben um den Modus zu aktivieren. 
Das von meinem Vorschreiberlingen dürfte ungefähr soweit stimmt. Also viel Spatz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keksautomat (2. September 2008)

Hoffentlich wird Diablo 3 nicht so, sondern besser ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Floppy (2. September 2008)

Ahh ok danke euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Soweit hab ich alles verstanden falls nochwas ist schreib ichs hier rein^^


----------



## Mr.Floppy (2. September 2008)

Soo da hab ich doch noch ne Frage *g*

Kann ich Skillpunkte irgendwie wieder neuverteilen?


----------



## Sacrifize (2. September 2008)

nein skillpunkte kann man in diablo2 leider nicht neu verteilen, is aber auch kein beinbruch da das lvln ja doch recht flott geht (speziell im b-net) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Floppy (2. September 2008)

Gibts denn gar keine Levelgrenze? 
Bzw heißt das dass mir am Ende keine Punkte fehlen werden um ganz nach unten im Skill-Tree zu kommen ?


----------



## Shardia (2. September 2008)

Die Levelgrenze ist 99^^
Um ganz unten in den Skilltree zu kommen brauchst du nur Level 30, und halt die Skillvorraussetzungen (is halt nen Tree, newa^^)
Du solltest dich jedoch schon früh entscheiden (eg auf lvl 2 sobald du den ersten Punkt setzt^^) worauf du dich spezialisieren möchtest (was du definitiv tun solltest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Falls du keine Idee hast was du skillen solltest kann ich nur diese Seite empfehlen:

www.indiablo.de

Dort sind viele gute und auch spaßige Skillungen für alle Klassen niedergeschrieben!


----------



## Mr.Floppy (2. September 2008)

Mhh aso mhh weil ich im moment nen Druiden am spielen bin,und Naja ich glaub 2 punkte verschwendet hab,aber 2 Punkte sind doch nicht sooo tragisch oder?


----------



## Mokrar (2. September 2008)

Nö sollte schon gehen...speziell beim druiden hast du bei manchen spielarten viele punkte über...


----------



## -bloodberry- (2. September 2008)

Seinene ersten D2-Char sollte man sogar verskillen, damit man beim zweiten Char besser nachdenken und planen kann. ;D


----------



## Mr.Floppy (4. September 2008)

Hehe ja denn XD


----------



## Mr.Floppy (4. September 2008)

Hey leute ich bins nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Heut ist ein Problem aufgetreten,undzwar wollte ich mich heute am Wegpunkt in die Katakomben 
teleportieren und dann kamm ein lag und ich musste das Spiel neustarten,seid diesem Neustart 
kann ich mich mit diesem Charakter nicht mehr in ein Spiel einklinken oder eines erstellen.


----------



## GameGhost (4. September 2008)

hi gehöhrt zwar hier nich rein aber wer lust hat ladder zuzocken soll mal ApokalYpse_06 adden suche nähmlich paar gamer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Floppy (6. September 2008)

Ähhm eine Frage mal wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit wann sollte man Duriel machen(is doch des Käfer vieh oder^^)
weil ich im moment mit meinem Summon-druiden auf level 24 gnadenlos am verrecken bin...
Mein Equip ist komplett Gelb


----------



## Andicool (8. September 2008)

Shardia schrieb:


> die Battle Net Chars werden auf den Servern von Blizz gespeichert, jedoch nach 3 Monaten gelöscht, wenn sie bis dahin nicht gespielt wurden (ich trauere immer noch Chars hinterher weil ich vergessen hatte mich einzuloggen xDD)




Hmm so ist das nicht ganz richtig. Als ich letztens Diablo 2 mal wieder installiert (nach gut 1 Jahr) habe und mein Acc angewählt habe waren meine Chars auch abgelaufen. Doppelklick auf einen Char und ich konnte ihn wieder spielen. Ob Blizzard das löschen rückgängig gemacht hat damit die Zeit bis D3 nicht so langweilig wird? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Haben die bestimmt geändert wo die ersten Meldungen von D3 rauskamen. Anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MfG Andii


----------



## Sulli (8. September 2008)

Andicool schrieb:


> Hmm so ist das nicht ganz richtig. Als ich letztens Diablo 2 mal wieder installiert (nach gut 1 Jahr) habe und mein Acc angewählt habe waren meine Chars auch abgelaufen. Doppelklick auf einen Char und ich konnte ihn wieder spielen. Ob Blizzard das löschen rückgängig gemacht hat damit die Zeit bis D3 nicht so langweilig wird?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist so , wenn du nen Char namen hast der so besch... eiden ist das den kein anderer nimmt dann bestehen deine Chars länger obwohl da abgelaufen steht kannst die reanim. . Nur wenn der name nach ablauf von 3 Mon von einen anderen Benutzt wird dann ist der Char im Nirvana


----------



## Yiraja (8. September 2008)

open battlenet zocken nur cheater, und alle deren keys von blizz fürs closed b-net gesperrt wurden ^^ aber das macht fun so mim editor ma n paar sachen zu probieren un dann fette duelle


----------



## Andicool (8. September 2008)

Sulli schrieb:


> Das ist so , wenn du nen Char namen hast der so besch... eiden ist das den kein anderer nimmt dann bestehen deine Chars länger obwohl da abgelaufen steht kannst die reanim. . Nur wenn der name nach ablauf von 3 Mon von einen anderen Benutzt wird dann ist der Char im Nirvana



Hey da hab ich ja Glück gehabt das keiner meiner 7(!!!) Chars einen häufigen Namen hat. Denn alle gehen.  Hmm


----------



## Yiraja (9. September 2008)

Andicool schrieb:


> Hey da hab ich ja Glück gehabt das keiner meiner 7(!!!) Chars einen häufigen Namen hat. Denn alle gehen.  Hmm




jo da haste echt glück gehabt ich hab ja damals scho imma mit den namen gekämpft^^


----------

